# Seeking logo designer



## Jakep311 (Aug 27, 2013)

So I've been doing a lot of research looking for the right logo designer and have come across some good ones, but don't really feel that I've found 'the one' yet. I'm starting and skateboard/apparel company, so I'm looking for someone who is savvy with the streetwear/skate scene. So I'm hoping someone could refer me to a designer who fits the description. Thank you


----------



## pacerboy9 (Nov 1, 2016)

Depending on exactly what you need, I may be able to help you out! Shoot me a PM with the details! 

~Brandon


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

If you're still looking for a logo & apparel designer, feel free to contact me.


----------



## PhazeOneApparel2 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Post moved to the Referrals and Recommendations section. Feel free to now offer your own services to the original poster. ::​

Be careful offering your product or services outside of the Referrals & Recommendations section. It's against the rules. 

If you think a thread belongs in Referrals/Recommendations, hit the Report Bad Post button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about violating our Rules on Self Promotion / Advertising  guidelines.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
I'm interested in logo designing, if you want logo designer then feel free to contact me.


----------

